# Riding in pasture versus arena?



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

Picking your brains about something. We have a new horse for my daughter. He's a very experienced, well-trained show horse. He rides fine in an arena; did great last night when we trucked him to a 4H riding meeting. My daughter got on him today in our pasture and he's a brat. The pasture is grass, level, pretty nice. He's never done very well when riding here. He just doesn't act like he does in an arena. I'm just about to have a guy come and level out an unused field to make a riding arena we can use at home.

I think I know the answer to my question, but curious what other people's experience is. Do horses really not like working where they usually get to play? It seems like if we put in a decent, level, sandy arena we're going to have better luck with him. It was almost shocking how well he did last night compared to what he had been doing. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Sadly, many show horses are never schooled outside an arena 
I've known quite a few horses over the years that just had no idea what to do with themselves when out in an open field or on a trail.
The worst one I knew was a beautiful big bay quarter horse that had raked in the ribbons as a western pleasure horse that was a total noony head when ridden anywhere other than the indoor or outdoor arena.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

farmergirl said:


> Sadly, many show horses are never schooled outside an arena
> I've known quite a few horses over the years that just had no idea what to do with themselves when out in an open field or on a trail.
> The worst one I knew was a beautiful big bay quarter horse that had raked in the ribbons as a western pleasure horse that was a total noony head when ridden anywhere other than the indoor or outdoor arena.




Except eventers...they do very well outside arenas.:thumb:


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I've learned that when you ride a horse in "their" pasture that you are in _their_ territory. You need to remove them from this environment. It's ok to ride in a pasture, just not the one they live in. To really train a horse you need to get them out of their comfort zone.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

The horse sounds to me like he's never been ridden outside an arena, which is a shame. If your daughter is too young or inexperienced to take him outside, hire someone or yourself, and get that horse out of an arena. Give him something to think about.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I ride, train, and even jump my Dressage/Event horse in "his" pasture all the time - I don't have an arena at home. He is slightly more energetic when outside an arena, but we do usually gallop and jump things when working outside. He behaves the same whether we are in his pasture, in a field, or at any other outdoor location. 

Have an experienced person ride your daughter's horse outside and don't let him get away with sillyness. It shouldn't take very long for him to get the idea.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

tinknal said:


> I've learned that when you ride a horse in "their" pasture that you are in _their_ territory. You need to remove them from this environment. It's ok to ride in a pasture, just not the one they live in. To really train a horse you need to get them out of their comfort zone.


I have found this to be my experience, as well as several others who have horses and try to ride them in their own pastures. Not saying it is right, just saying it seems to hold true in some cases.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I ride my horses every where and expect them to behave the same no matter where they are. I am Alpha and that's that.

Like everyone said, a lot of show horse's are not ridden on trails or even outside of the arena. 
You yourself can take him for hand walks every where your daughter wants to ride, with out her on him. Get him used to things that way for a start. 
Then if you are not up to it, find someone that can properly ride and have them start riding him on the trail.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Except eventers...they do very well outside arenas.:thumb:


Ya, but I don't think of eventers when I see the words "show horse", lol. I think of eventers when we talk equine athletes 

To me, "show horse" invokes images of western pleasure, saddle seat or hunt seat ridden horses. All glossed up and used to being stalled for hours and hours then ridden around and around in circles in a perfectly groomed arena...


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I've never had any problems with riding my horses in the pasture they live in. But then, my horses are expected to do as they are told.

Get some one with a lot of experience to come out and ride the horse in the pasture a few times. Once he understands that the pasture is a place where he is expected to work, he'll be fine.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Is he trying to graze? 
My horses aren't out on pasture yet (too wet) so if I tried to ride one there right now, or probably any time in the next couple of weeks it would be impossible. Once they are back on a regular grazing pattern it will be ok.

However, without arena rails, sometimes horses aren't sure what you are asking, and you may think you're been "riding" them but a lot of the time they are just tracking along the rail. Giving distinct aids without the help of arena rails is a new experience, so maybe there is some confusion? E.g. riding in a big circle in an open pasture....is the horse going exactly where you're asking it to go? Is it making the decision or is the rider, or both? Could be confusing for the horse if he's not sure what he's supposed to do.

Maybe setting up a few "trail course" obstacles to practice going around, through, over, etc. so that there is a clear goal (for the rider) and then practice getting the horse to go in the exact direction and pace that you want. 

Other than that - practice is probably what is needed. I can imagine that my kids would be taken advantage of in a wide open space too.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

bergere said:


> I ride my horses every where and expect them to behave the same no matter where they are. I am Alpha and that's that.


My first thought was that this is a matter of respect. I don't see why it should be any problem riding a horse in their own pasture.


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I bought a lesson horse once acted perfect in the arena.he spooked at every little thing on trail rides.he was no baby at 8 years old.I sent him back too the seller because he wasnt trained for the job i wanted him for.


----------

